# New Sig P250 vs used 229?



## smhuss71 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am torn on buying either a new Sig P250 .40 compact with 3 clips and used 357 barrel for $400± or a used 229 9mm for under $500. Comments on the 2 weapons would be a great help, thanks in advance.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I never shot the sig 229, but i do own the Sig P250 40compact and I like it alot. But the P250 has a DAO trigger and some
people like the trigger and some don't, but I don't mind because to me the trigger pull is very smooth. My opionion the 
recoil isn't that bad at all either on my Sig P250 40compact. This was my first handgun and so far I fill I made a good 
choice. But I will suggest you go to your local gun range rent both handguns and see which one you like best. Hope I was 
some help to you regarding this situation.


----------

